
Ask HN: Am I the only one getting spammed by pro-CCP Quora questions? - Rapzid
I&#x27;ve been getting a ton of emails from Quora with the top question being about China, and specifically or indirectly about the CCP. The answers lead me to believe their is some sort of astroturfing campaign underway.<p>Perhaps I&#x27;m getting ever more of these due to clicking through to them? That&#x27;s almost scarier..
======
noah-kun
The Chinese government has enormous support from it's citizens according to
multiple independent studies done by western nations. It could still be that
astroturfing is underway, but there's perpetually plausible deniability
because of the nature of the Internet. The CIA and US government in general
has used this to their advantage to flood countries with dissenting
propaganda, creating destabilization and opportunity for resource theft. Like
other weapons, the Internet is showing itself to be unpredictable, and may be
used against the aggressors as well as by them. Now we're seeing pressure put
on Youtube, Facebook and other large networks to block out dissenting views
because the ruling class feel it disrupts their control of power domestically.

